# Suggest me a name for our Students Association



## ╬Switch╬ (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi guys, we are about to form our students association for our Electronics and Telecommunication dept. and need to find a cool name for it.
Can someone suggest a cool name? Or maybe any you might have heard of in other colleges?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Aug 13, 2009)

Come on guys, need some suggestions. Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

